# Couscous recipe



## lyndalou (May 1, 2007)

I am looking for a recipe ( or should I call it a method) for couscous with dried fruits and nuts. Would I plump up the fruit first and then add it with roasted nuts at the end?  I think that's the method I've seen somewhere.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## cjs (May 1, 2007)

I often times add toasted pine nuts and dried cranberries to my couscous and I add just as the couscous is done cooking - as I'm 'fluffing' it up. I don't 'plump' the dried fruit first.


----------

